# Cleaning 2L bottle for DIY co2



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok I'm out with a mate after sharing a 2L bottle of pop with some people. I just rinsed out 2L bottle while filling up petrol for the vehicle. I got a spare 1mL dropper from Shoppers Drugmart and some bleach for cleaning stuff.

I filled the 2L bottle with warm water tothe top of the bottle then went back to the car, popped the bleach cap, and dropped 2 x 1mL bleach into the 2L bottle to sterlize it.

Now I'm wondering if the bleach will have any adverse affects on the yeasting in the bottle? Was 2mL too much? I was thinking the extra 1mL would be good for extra cleaning as IIRC in water bladders it was a ratio of 1tablespoon bleach to 2L water.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

i just usually rinse out the bottle with a tiny bit of soap, or just even with water, shake it up with lid on and then add the water sugar and yeast.

because pop is water and sugar, i don't see what difference it will make to have a sterilized bottle.

I'd say youre fine with the amount of bleach you used. I wouldn't let it sit though as plastics can absorb chemicals. So just rinse it with some water and dechlorinator and you are all set.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Well I don't have any dechlorinator on me right now but I'll just rinse out the bottle and soak it with water before I get back home.

I was thinking of boiling water and dropping it in before using bleach but I happened to have bleach in the car then.


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

oh.. yeah 
i've cleaned my yeast solution ... with clorox 
and i've produced chlorine gas.. loll

but the thing is i shook and and i didn't dilute the clorox with water.. so that's maybe why i produced alot of chlorine gas.. lol


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Those soda bottles can't take really high heat without deforming. Even the dish washer is too hot. That amount of bleach (1:1000 ratio) is almost insignificant. Give it a good rinse and use it.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I recall mythbusters saying hte burst rate on 2L bottles is ~90-95psi


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Rinse it with vinegar which will elimanate any bleach then just rinse with cold water. When i set mine up I just rinse with cold water.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

pat3612 said:


> Rinse it with vinegar which will elimanate any bleach then just rinse with cold water. When i set mine up I just rinse with cold water.


Is there any source on that claim of vinegar?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I dont know I received that advice from here a long time ago and its never let me down. I have bleached tanks rocks and diffusers and what not , I always rinse with vinegar and then cold water.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Vinegar, being an acid, reacts with bleach, which is a base.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

BillD said:


> Vinegar, being an acid, reacts with bleach, which is a base.


Cool thanks mate for breaking it down.

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_peNWlDVZI...pLMhM/s1600/KariByronDemotivationalPoster.jpg


----------



## waj8 (Jun 30, 2010)

I poured boiling water into a 2 liter pop bottle trying to sterilize it. The bottle shrank to about 1/2 size and boiling water spit out the top. Pretty funny actually. I ended up with a miniature 2 liter bottle. Anyway, it's not safe to do that with pop bottles especially if you are not expecting the result.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

waj8 said:


> I poured boiling water into a 2 liter pop bottle trying to sterilize it. The bottle shrank to about 1/2 size and boiling water spit out the top. Pretty funny actually. I ended up with a miniature 2 liter bottle. Anyway, it's not safe to do that with pop bottles especially if you are not expecting the result.


Uhhh..... what if you did not cap the bottle and filled it up and let it cool down? Yah I know about the hot water in plastics and capping it shrinking thing.


----------

